# This Morning 'maternity special' today



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone else struggling to conceive caught some of This Morning today? I can't quite believe the whole programme is devoted to pregnancy - with Holly broadcasting live from a maternity hospital - and there has been absolutely no mention of infertility. I would normally turn over with anything like this but I'm determined to see it through to the end just to see if they do mention anything. If they don't I'm going to write in as I think it's not very balanced broadcasting and as a national programme with high viewing figures (and many women watching who suffer with infertility) they have a responsibility to discuss the other side. It's not easy for everyone! Rant over x


----------



## Erin4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi ILoveWesties,

Even though I have now been successful, infertility has left it's scars and I couldn't watch the programme to the end. I am very impressed with your determination to watch it to the end! Did they ever mention infertility? I also found it quite upsetting that they were painting the maternity unit as the happiest place to be! I spent 3 weeks in hospital from 27 weeks in tears, panicking my twins would make it. And didn't get to see my girls for hours, wasn't able to hold them for days, and didn't take them home for months.

Did the programme get any better?

I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle.
X


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Thank you for posting honey, I'm glad I wasn't the only one to feel that way. No mention at all 👎🏻 

I'm sorry to hear of your experience in maternity unit but I'm so glad everything worked out for you.

Thanks for the good luck wishes x


----------

